# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Телефон в качестве модема для выхода в интернет

## GremlinE

Предлагаю в этой теме обсудить ситуацию когда телефон/смартфон используется в качестве модема для соединения с Интернетом. Способы соединения, необходимые программы, драйвера, а так же встречающиеся проблемы и их решения.

_Добавлено через 16 минут 14 секунд_
И сразу хотелось бы обратиться за помощью. Ситуация такая: смарт Nokia 5320 XM, прога Nokia Ovi Suite 2.2.1.23(стояла Nokia Ovi Suite 7.1.40 - проблема та же), соединяю с компом с помощью стандартной проги Bluetooth. Проблема в следущем: соединение проходит успешно, но через какое-то время соединение тупо "виснет"(бывает по-разному, впервый раз зависло ровно на 22 метрах прокушаного трафика, второй раз на 60, третий раз на 32), индикатор сети на компе становиться серым, лишь иногда пару быйт входящих поступает и все. На телефоне все нормально показывает, типо соединение есть но не активно. Помогите плиз, надоело переподключаться(иногда и комп приходиться перезагружать). Из дополнительной инфы: Windows Zver SP3, тарифный план на simке "Мегафон-Логин" с подлюченной тарифной опцией "Бюджетный безлимит"

----------


## Slater

> Windows Zver SP3,


Во-первых пожелаю терпения, придется выслушать немало нападок типа того, что Зверь - г...вно, ставьте чистую систему девственницу и.т.д.:yes:
но не стоит отчаиваться;)
по существу, удостоверьтесь что Bluetooth не рвется, и в настройках модема в управлении электропитанием, уберите галочку "Разрешить отключение этого устройства для экономии энергии".
ну и во-вторых при закачке пользуйтесь(!) менеджерами закачек, которые имеют функцию продолжения закачки даже после перезагрузки. Таким образом сэкономите деньги за зря потерянный трафик.

...что-бы небыло как в "Масяне" - (...только не дисконнект...):D

----------

Игорь Соблазн (14.08.2011)

----------


## GremlinE

> Во-первых пожелаю терпения, придется выслушать немало нападок типа того, что Зверь - г...вно, ставьте чистую систему девственницу и.т.д.


Значит в Звере всё дело(модем проверил - все ок), а я то грешил на блютусник(( До этого считал Зверя лучшей сборкой XP....печально, а то ведь еще у меня и сеть глючит, не могу наладить передачу файлов. А где у вас тут обсуждают операционки, чтобы поподробней узнать о косяках Зверя и возможности их устранения?

----------


## Slater

> ...где у вас тут обсуждают операционки...


в разделе Операционные системы

----------


## Татьяна Ухова

не знаю на сколько актуально, но иногда пользуюсь айфоном 3gs. 

Нужна программа itunes, провод и всё.

----------


## Рехтин Сергей

> Значит в Звере всё дело(модем проверил - все ок), а я то грешил на блютусник(( До этого считал Зверя лучшей сборкой XP....печально, а то ведь еще у меня и сеть глючит, не могу наладить передачу файлов. А где у вас тут обсуждают операционки, чтобы поподробней узнать о косяках Зверя и возможности их устранения?


Была у меня такая проблема с МОТО V3i, просто установил драйвера без установки комплектного по и создал подключение по параметрам оператора, был Мегафон-Логин ДВ))))) всё работало отлично. как только поставил программу от МОТО и соединение потеряло скорость и ограничение по времени стало 30 мин. Так что можно и на звере работать если программы не использовать:cool::D

----------


## tnet

Для Symbian-овских телефонов имеется программа JoikuSpot.
Она позволяет следующее. Телефон получает доступ в Интернет через 3G. Дальше, c помощью этой программы, через Wi-Fi соединение к этому телефону доступ в Интернет могут получать компьютеры и другие телефоны.

----------


## вася77

проблема.
принесли комп:
Тип ЦП  	            DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 3154 MHz (15 x 210)
Системная плата	     Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3  
Чипсет системной платы 	nVIDIA nForce 560, AMD Hammer
Видеоадаптер	                      NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  (512 Мб)
не могу выйти с него через мобильник в инет.
менял мобильники
пробывал различных операторов
перустанавливал дважды винду
пробывал удалять все дрова
поключал модемы типа хайвей от мегафона и билайна:*ошибка 720*,при чём без раздумий моментально.
на другом железе всё работает,ни каких проблем.
такое ощущение,что дело 100% в железе.
куда копать?
спасибо.

----------


## tnet

> ...не могу выйти с него через мобильник в инет...


 Вы многое написали подробно и это хорошо, но вот это место которое является самым важным пропустили. Тут бы желательно очень подробно расписать каким именно из возможных нескольких способов Вы пытаетесь выйти с компьютера через мобильник в Интернет.



> ошибка 720,при чём без раздумий моментально.


И что, там нет ни какого текстового сообщения об ошибке, только этот код ошибки?

----------


## вася77

> .... каким именно из возможных нескольких способов Вы пытаетесь выйти с компьютера через мобильник в Интернет.


мобильник в качестве модема.(а есть ещё какие то способы?).
вопрос решился установкой родных дров с диска на мать.

----------


## tnet

> мобильник в качестве модема.(а есть ещё какие то способы?).


Есть и другие способы. Например с помощью программы *JoikySpot* (разработчик joiku.com]) можно с телефона через Wi-Fi "раздавать" Интернет соединение на компьютеры. То есть, телефон использует 3G для соединения с Интернетом и вместе с тем как бы выполняет функцию сетевого Wi-Fi роутера для компьютеров которые находятся рядом в зоне действия Wi-Fi соединения.
Программа на сайте разработчика: JoikySpot

----------

